# agent to soft?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I see alot of people say that the agent is a good all mountain board but then others say its way to soft to take out of the park. any comments?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

grecofly said:


> I see alot of people say that the agent is a good all mountain board but then others say its way to soft to take out of the park. any comments?


ive heard one person say the agent was too soft on here for all mt. the person was the worst typer in the world and constantly compared the burton custom to the rome anthem aka the only person i saw say this was a complete idiot.

the rome agent is a sick all around board, it will not give you any trouble anywhere. its pretty darn good at whatever it wants to be.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

59. 155 Rome Agent with Rome Uniteds (08/09)

Stance: 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10

Conditions: pure shit

One word: Limp

This board rode like a fucking graft. This board is not the agent I was so disappointed with it. Way too much torsional and lateral give. This is the first board in a long time I heard the death rattle from the chatter and got scared. I felt everything in this board. The pop was good, and the side cut was nice except when I hard carved it and then it was topple over time. The uniteds suck balls big time. Too soft, toecaps suck, flex is whacked out. There was no rigidity from the binding and it would just fold over. Felt like riding a Burton mission from 2000.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

didnt know what to think after i read that


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i dunno what to tell you man burton avenger is usually pretty on, but the agent i rode was absolutely nothing like that. the uniteds probably do suck balls though lol..


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks for the feed back bro


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

what size would you recommend. 6'0 185lbs 11-boot


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

probably anywhere from 155-158 depending on how much your going to be on the mt vs in the park.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

i've ridden the slash (the wide agent) and I'm with jmacphee9, it could handle anything. I could bomb, butter, kit kickers, table tops. 

I didn't like the directional shape. I've been on a true twin for too many days so I'm probably going for the Riff when I upgrade.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> ive heard one person say the agent was too soft on here for all mt. the person was the worst typer in the world and constantly compared the burton custom to the rome anthem aka the only person i saw say this was a complete idiot.
> 
> the rome agent is a sick all around board, it will not give you any trouble anywhere. its pretty darn good at whatever it wants to be.


dude dont be such a cry baby..


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

13rian said:


> dude dont be such a cry baby..


:laugh::laugh::cheeky4:

at least you worked on your sentence structure.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

The agent is deff a all mtn. board that is geared towards park. I have a 156 Agent and i love it. im 6'0 and 140 pounds so i like the bigger size for speed, but i would deff not classify the agent as a soft board, I would say that the agent is prob like a 6 or so on a 1-10 scale. ten being the most stiff. Great all mtn. board with a little more waist width for us with bigger feet, but don't want a wide.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

twin89 said:


> The agent is deff a all mtn. board that is geared towards park. I have a 156 Agent and i love it. im 6'0 and 140 pounds so i like the bigger size for speed, but i would deff not classify the agent as a soft board, I would say that the agent is prob like a 6 or so on a 1-10 scale. ten being the most stiff. Great all mtn. board with a little more waist width for us with bigger feet, but don't want a wide.


i would also agree with that rating. 6-6.5 maybe.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> :laugh::laugh::cheeky4:
> 
> at least you worked on your sentence structure.


He did forget capitalization and a comma. :thumbsup:


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

my best friend has the agent and i ride it. Lol at people thinking its too soft. Go ride a artifact and see whats up.

you cant make a generalized statement about how soft it is in general. You can only compare it to what you have been on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

the agent is a sick all mtn freestyle board.deff get it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> :laugh::laugh::cheeky4:
> 
> at least you worked on your sentence structure.


haha that made me laugh a little.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Defy said:


> haha that made me laugh a little.


hes been better lately though, its all good:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OhioHillBoarder (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been considering the agent. I've been looking for a good park board that would also be good for all around riding. I currently ride a burton deuce and I'm wondering how the flex would be compared to it (its easy to numerically compare boards within a company but between different companies its hard to tell). Also wondering how it would compare to a k2 www as my roommate just got one and I'll be trying it soon. just messing around hand flexing it it doesn't seem nearly as flexy as the reviews said but I can def tell its way flexier than my deuce


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

its prob the second softest board out there that i know of..


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

park/all-mountain go find an NS Evo, K2 Jibpan, Capita Indoor Survival, O-matic Awesome, Ride DH2 and many many more.

WWW chatters on a 2 degree hill (I'm exaggerating here, but still, dont expect to charge the fall line on a black diamond riding one of those)


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

grecofly said:


> I see alot of people say that the agent is a good all mountain board but then others say its way to soft to take out of the park. any comments?


Thats retarded. I weigh 180 and ride an artifact 153 all over the place. Steep, deep, choppy, don't matter. The agent is much stiffer than the artifact so you will be just fine. The only thing my flexible board doesnt like is deep moguls because it just kind of folds in half all over the place.


----------

